# (ot) Toronto Get Together!



## thatdarncat

Alright, so first off, let's have a little poll

how many of us are there?


----------



## Acmite

*Checking In*

Kitchener-Waterloo.  So, I'm actually closer to you than I am to Toronto.

Have you ever been to the Renaissance Faire in Milton?  I would think so, but I figured I'd ask anyway.

Is this a continuance of the aborted Ad Astra post?

I'm all for a get together!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

I'm from nowhere near Canada, but I wish all of you the best of luck getting together and playing!  I know all of us down in Chicago had an absolute blast.  Heck, some of us got together a second time to finish up some stuff!


----------



## William Ronald

The gathering in Chicago was fun.   If you need any  help, ask.

My advice is to try to get a feel of how many people you might have and try to get a good location.  On the old boards, we also arranged for transportation.

A good rule is not to try to do everything yourself.

Good luck from your fellow EN Boarders in the Windy City!!


----------



## Red Baron

*London calling...*

...so I'm not that far either. 

I know of at least a dozen who frequent these boards and are scattered between here and TO, and probably there are lots more I'm not aware of.


----------



## Chroma

*Don't mind the oily black clouds...*

...I'm from Hamilton...

I'd be interested in a wee meeting... I've never met anyone I've met on the internet in the flesh.


----------



## Acmite

*Hardcore Bumping Action*

Bump for the other Ontarioans


----------



## A2Z

Hmmm. I'm in Windsor. Toronto's almost as far from me as the Chicago get together was. Maybe I could pull it off though.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

*hailing from the capitol . . .*

I also haven't met anyone in real life that I know (or semi-know) on the internet. I'm not too far, and i'd like to participate as well. (if the wife will let me . . . damn priestesses of lovitar . . . and their whips)


----------



## Ashtal

I'm in Sudbury, ON, and will be in T.O. on the weekend of Feb 8-10. 


Ashtal


----------



## thatdarncat

Yes, this is a continuation of the Ad Astra thread. Perhaps I should add that to the title.

Acmite - I game in Guelph 

Trevalon & William - thanks 

Red Baron - well, spread the word. It's the same weekend as the Ad Astra convention, so it gives you another reason to come out. 

Ad Astra convention page

Chroma - my usual route into downtown toronto takes me through oakville. I can pick you up there if you'd like?

Amrynn - wife sounds lovely, bring her along too


----------



## thatdarncat

*Re: Ontario Renaissance Festival*



			
				Acmite said:
			
		

> *Have you ever been to the Renaissance Faire in Milton?  I would think so, but I figured I'd ask anyway.
> *




Yes I have, I'm hoping to work there again this year.


----------



## Moulin Rogue

I live on rez in Humber College (Etobicoke).


----------



## Ruvion

Wow...except for one person, all of you are a little removed from Toronto  ...I'm from Richmond Hill by the by.


----------



## thatdarncat

So we're doing good here. We've got what, 8-10 people? Who's planning on going to the con and who just wants to go for dinner?


----------



## Ashtal

*I'll be at the Con!*

Course, that's my whole reason for being in Toronto (that, and the Japanese/Indian food...).

They still don't have a proper schedule posted - but I realize it's likely VERY hairy right now as they try to get all the details in place.   So, that means I still don't have a con schedule to help figure out what times I am available. 

I, too, will be bringing a significant other. 


Ashtal


----------



## Kwalish Kid

*London calling (again)*

Yeah, I'm in London. But there's little chance that I'm gong to Ad Astra. I'll have to think about this.


----------



## thatdarncat

I'm probably going to go to the con, at least on Saturday, perhaps with some of my gaming group.

Kwalish Kid - You guys need to get a London Get together going  there's enough of you.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

hmmmm . . . feb is very tight for me . . . but i'll see what i can do. (going to a wedding in the US sometime around the 16th, and valentines day is saved for the missus)

i'm all for dinner / gaming / talking / chatting / having fun / get-together-ing . . . i'm not going to the con though.

only deal is that, as we all know, TO is a huge-huge city. but i suppose we can be quite organized. (heck, we all use computers almost everyday)


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

additionally, pic of the [non-gamer] wife is on my work in progress webpage . . . (all two pages, and countless broken links of my webpage) . . . she is alot of fun, but i don't know if she'll be game for this. (hopefully she will be)


----------



## Turlogh

I'm from London but there's little chance I could get to Toronto (work weekends, lack of funds, no car). But a London gathering would be a different thing.
Hope you Torontonians have a great time


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

seems to be plenty of london people . . . 

maybe a upper michigan / london / whomever who else can come get-together would be good?


----------



## thatdarncat

Well, I know there are a few other people from the area still unacounted for, but do we want to start thinking about where to meet and where to go for dinner?


----------



## Acmite

The only area of Toronto that I know even slightly is the Eaton Centre-King Street-Queen Street-Bloor-etc downtown area.

Having said that, as long as we decide to go somewhere in core-Toronto, I'm sure I'll find a way there.

My g/f is not a gamer, so I doubt she'd come.  But I might be able to convince her to give me a ride there!  And Cor Azer too, if he wants to come.

So, what I'm saying is: I don't know Toronto well enough to suggest Restaurants, but somewhere close to the con would be nice since that's where Ashtal will be, and I'll probably want to go as well.

Acmite


----------



## Ashtal

*Close to the hotel is good.*

You know, when flipping through my Toronto travel guide, I came across a pub called, "The Great Queen Bee" or somesuch.  It's actually a pub that was originally in England and transported, piece by piece, to Toronto.

I mean, wherever we go, it's gotta be funky, right!?!


----------



## A2Z

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> *Kwalish Kid - You guys need to get a London Get together going  there's enough of you. *




This is a really good idea! It's much easier for me to get to London than Toronto.


----------



## Moulin Rogue

I don't know if I'll be around that weekend or not; I won't be going to the con but I might make a dinner.... but even then it would have to be a restaurant, I can't get into any drinking establishments. Eh.... but don't try too hard to accomodate me if I still don't know if I'll make it or not. If I'm really the closest to Toronto I could easily ask about places in the area though.


----------



## Jabba Von Hutt

Man the boards are slow! I work in the core and live in Mississauga, I should be able to make it for the weekend of the 8th. I probably could also make some suggestions for restaurants, but I would like to have an idea of what peoples likes and dislikes are?


----------



## thatdarncat

A2Z - heh, doesn't mean we don't want to see you guys in TO if you can make 

Jabba - I noticed  SLOOOOWWWWWW

hmmm likes.... Pasta 

Moulin and Jabba - What's good in the area? as long as it's not something too unusual, I should be fine.

We can always head off to the pub after dinner?

Ashtal - sounds like a place for us


----------



## ascendance

I could probably find a recommendation for any kind of cuisine people like.  Or non-cuisine, as the case might be.  I'm also willing to make reservations.  Also, a price range might be a good idea.


----------



## Cor Azer

Assuming Acmite doesn't mind giving me a lift with whatever actress he hires as his 'girlfriend' for the weekend , I'm game for both dinner and maybe the con.


----------



## GreyOne

LEAFS SUCK!

Sorry.  Couldn't resist.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

GO SENS GO!


----------



## Turlogh

The Leafs don't suck they have just had a few off seasons....yeah that's right any minute (season, decade, century, millenia) now they will win again.

*GO LEAFS GO!!*


----------



## thatdarncat

*pretty clueless about hockey* didn't the Sens get shut down for a season or two?


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

the sens had a fanchise for quite some time back before i was born, but were awared a franchise again in the early 90's. and since then, haven't been shut down or anything.

we'd be alot better if it wasn't for alexi ca$hin and his antics.


anyway, this get together . . . so it's going to be somewhere near the eaton centre? we should make a few lists.

list who is going to the con

list who isn't, but wants to hang out

list who doesn't know yet


other lists may be needed to be made (dietary lists (ie. i don't like to eat sea monster), age lists (ie. too young to drink...) and other prefrences (not a big fan of smoke filled ore refineries) and so on)

for me. i don't mind eating new things, and price isn't much of an issue. i usually don't eat red meat, but it's not a big problem. i also don't drink. i'm a fan of italian, spanish, mexican, indian, vietnamese and thai cooking. also i have no qualms about going to a place like wendy's either.

I don't think my wife will be able to attend, and i may be able to pick someone up, if they live east of toronto.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

sorry...

also i'm not attending the Con, and would like to eat/hang out.


----------



## Moulin Rogue

The Eaton Center itself has the fast food court in its south end, and two nicer restaurants are double-decked into its north end. The Pickle Barrel, just north of there at the Atrium Mall, is a very unfancy but well-priced restaurant, though I only had lunch there.

As for pubs there's the interesting-looking "The Bishop and the Belcher" (there's a tavern name for your next session) on Queen Street West, and I think there's one called "The Devil's Advocate" somewhere in the area as well.


----------



## GreyOne

I wasn't talking about the Leafs sucking actually.  Rather I was talking about their fans.


----------



## Thornfinger

*Bishop and Belcher*

Used to live in Toronto for about 8 months and went there a few times. Nice place to get your fix of Imported Beers, however the only negative that I really have about it is that it is usually packed and finding space is hard. However, there is the downstairs which usually was empty, nice comfortable places to sit and two pool tables. Only problem is the walk upstairs to the bar for those that are lazy  

Thought I would share a brief view of the place. Wish I could attend however, I am working that weekend as far as I know.


----------



## Acmite

I've eaten at the Pickle Barrel (top floor Eaton Centre, by Indigo books, right?) a couple of times, and the food's not bad.  But, it does get pretty busy (esp. on weekends), and it is pretty noisy.

Finding a table/tables for a large group might be tough.

Any other suggestions?  I'm planning on taking a gander at the Con (never had the pleasure before), so close to the Con would be nice.


----------



## Acmite

**Bump**

How did this get on the third page?

**Bump**


----------



## Jabba Von Hutt

** BUMP **

Anyone? Anyone?

** BUMP **


----------



## Kannik

*I'm originally from the GTA, but...*

Well, I'm orignally from near Toronto, but about 5000km away right now... still, I'd vote for a get-together.  }

Kannik


----------



## thatdarncat

*Sorry, back now*

Ugh, some days work sucks, some days work just won't let go.

Back now 

Do we want to do a sit down type dinner or do we want to do a pub type dinner?


----------



## Jabba Von Hutt

Either works for me, but if we are planning this for the Friday night most places will be pretty busy.


----------



## Acmite

I'm up for either a sit-down dinner, or a pub-style dinner.  I can see major advantages to both.

I think the deciding factor will be who comes.  If we have some minors show up, a pub-style dinner would be inappropriate (but we could always go to a pub later in the evening).  If no minors show, I can still see going to a sit-down place first, and a pub afterwards.

**Bump** for the weekend crowd

Ashtal, maybe you could abuse some of your power and make this a sticky thread?  Ya, I didn't think so.


----------



## zyzzyr

*Also in Toronto*

Hello,

I am also a Torontonian and am interested in meeting a few other Toronto gamers.

If you're still looking for a place, there's a place called "Sci-Fi Cafe" next to "Sci-Fi World" on the corner of Steeles & Dufferin (northern edge of North York).   It's got burger/fries, wraps (buffalo chicken wrap is fantastic), wings, rings, etc.  It's also fully licensed, but not sure if they sell anything but beer.  The restaurant seats about 40 - 50, but I've only seen it more than 1/4 full on convention days.

It's a sci-fi/fantasy themed restaurant and has mockups of Xena, Indiana Jones, a MechWarrior, and a giant red dragon.  It's also got a big screen television (where I watch Enterprise on Wednesdays).  Lots of paintings/prints on the wall from your favourite fantasy series.

The store attached to it is a sci-fi/fantasy hobby/rpg shop, and is where I get all my 3E stuff (though I have seen a larger d20 collection in a few other places, but only a few).  They're a pretty good size, and are fairly reasonably priced.  They also have a few tables set up upstairs for gaming.

No, I don't work there either.  I do frequent the place several times a month, and was just thinking that maybe a "geek-friendly" place might be a suitable location.

Cheers,

Johnathon


----------



## Cor Azer

I agree with Acmite that the style of the dinner really depends on the who and the how many.

I suppose people should start chiming in if they're minors in Ontario (19, I think), so we know that demographic.

For the record, I'm not a minor, although I do enjoy juvenile humor now and then...


----------



## GreyOne

Ah ha ha ha ha



6-1!  Eat that Toronto!


----------



## thatdarncat

A friend of mine had a good suggestion. Has anyone ever been to Le Marche? (spelling?) 

They are fairly flexable as far as food availiable goes. It's buffet style but they cook a lot of it for you to order.

It's also right down town 

Thoughts?


----------



## thatdarncat

GreyOne said:
			
		

> *Ah ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 6-1!  Eat that Toronto! *




Ahem

Sush you

You'll get yours soon enough


----------



## Acmite

*Bump action....sexy?*


How did this get onto the FOURTH page?
Edmonton (my home town) kicked Toronto's Butt!  You can steal Cujo from us, but we'll still beat you!  Sometimes.
Anyone else have any ideas for places to eat?
Has everyone who is interested chimed in?  Once we know how many people will be coming, it will be easier to plan stuff.
I like lists
[/list=1] 

Any other ideas?  We don't have a lot of time left......


----------



## Acmite

*Stuff to think about*

Amrynn said:


> anyway, this get together . . . so it's going to be somewhere near the eaton centre? we should make a few lists.
> 
> list who is going to the con
> 
> list who isn't, but wants to hang out
> 
> list who doesn't know yet
> 
> 
> other lists may be needed to be made (dietary lists (ie. i don't like to eat sea monster), age lists (ie. too young to drink...) and other prefrences (not a big fan of smoke filled ore refineries) and so on)




I think we need to get this stuff ironed out earlier rather than later.
Ashtal's from Sudbury, so she might really push for the refinery locale, but I think we should avoid that.  

I'm assuming we're talking about the Saturady (the 9th of Feb) as the meet date?  I was hoping to go to the con during the day (at least for a while), so that would be easy for me.

The Con's located at Queen and York (essentially) so anywhere downtown should be easy enough.  That weird bar/restaurant (transported from Europe) that Ashtal mentioned, where is that?  The place must indeed be funky.

Anybody else?


----------



## Chroma

*When where and who?*

Is this meeting going on for sure?  If it's on the Saturday (9th) evening, I won't be able to make it, plans with the girlfriend... and while she *is* a gamer, I don't think she wants to share me that evening... *laugh*  How long does the con run and would it be possible to do it on the Sunday?  I *really* want to finally meet people from this place... *sigh*


----------



## Ashtal

*Sorry guys...*

Didn't mean to not get around to posting - I'm not around much on the weekends and it's been actually busy at work the last little while. 

Anywho...I still don't have a final schedule yet for the Con, but I plan on being there for the Masquerade and the Dance on Saturday night - though the real sticklers will be when and which writing panels they have.  Friday night is probably better, as long I'm not too far from the Con.

I wish they would post the schedule.  


Ashtal - not sure about the sticky part.   I'm only a Mod!


----------



## thatdarncat

Friday is better for me too

As much fun as I'm sure the dance and masqu will be, Great Big Sea will be playing at 7:30 over in Nathan Philips Square     

A new cd AND a concert... YAY


----------



## Ashtal

*On a related note...*

Did you guys here that Toronto is getting World Con next year???  World Con, the biggest Convention, like, EVER!  Coming to Toronto!

I hate to do it, but I think I'm going to pass on GenCon this year and next.  World Con is just one of those things you don't pass up on. 


Ashtal


----------



## Ashtal

*Someone had a great idea!*

That people trying to meet up at Conventions could use their own place, and someone suggested that Gamers Seeking Gamers would be a good alternative.

This way, we don't have to hunt for it in the main Forum anymore. 

SO, here we go!

*off to move a thread*


----------



## thatdarncat

Oh, hey, I like that! I've got this thread subscribed so I get a little note with a linke whenever it's posted to. It automatically updated to reflect the move to gamers seeking gamers 

Yes, Toronto is getting the World Con, I'm sooooo happy, I've wanted to go to a worldcon for years and now one is coming to me 

Anyone else want to make a suggestion for food?


----------



## saupster

I too would like to know when everyone is planning to get together. If it is on the Friday night, then I can attend. If it is on the Saturday night, though, then I can't make it.


----------



## Moulin Rogue

I'd still like to come for the dinner but I won't be able to get into any drinking establishment.... I too would prefer it was Friday but I could probably make any of the three days.


----------



## Acmite

*Concensus?*

Looks like we're doing Friday night, then?

We still need to figure out a time and place.  I'll be driving up from Kitchener-Waterloo (via girlfriend-mobile, and she works), and I know a lot of other people have to commute (Ottawa, Milton, Smelterville, etc).....so what time works for everyone?


----------



## Cor Azer

Anytime that's good for Acmite is good for me, since I'm probably getting a ride with him and his girlfriend (Sorry, Acmite, I'd continue the joke, but I'm tired this morning...).


----------



## burattinij

*I wanna play*

Hello everyone. Im new in toronto. Just moved here ummm tomorrow. Hehe. I would like to do whatever you guys are doing. And i would like to go to the con. When is it? and where? I am also looking for a gaming group. I am willing to play any game.
Thanks
Jay
p.s. email me at burattinij@hotmail.com


----------



## Cor Azer

Any more thought/work been done on a time and place?


----------



## Moulin Rogue

Personally I don't have school that day so I'm flexible.


----------



## Chroma

*When and Where (and What?)?*

Okay,

I hadn't realized this have been moved to GsG, since I haven't gotten any updates recently... now I know why.

So, what's the lowdown on the get together?  Has a time and place been established?


----------



## Holy Bovine

Here's a link to WorldCon - Toronto 2003

http://www.torcon3.on.ca/

I won't be at Ad Astra but a London EnWorld get together would be cool too (there do seem to be a lot of people from around this area here).  

And I'll be a WorldCon 2003 - you can bet on it!


----------



## Jabba Von Hutt

*Food Ideas*

Well, it looks like I won't be able to make it afterall. Believe it or not a friend of mine is having the grand opening of his second pub on Friday! Nowhere near the convention and by invite only, heavy sigh. Anyway here is a link to Toronto Lifes website, and there is a whole section on dining. You can even search by district. Have Fun Everyone!

http://www.torontolife.com/


----------



## Red Baron

Afraid I won't be able to make *this* get-together...

but a London shindig would be cool...


----------



## thatdarncat

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> *Oh, hey, I like that! I've got this thread subscribed so I get a little note with a linke whenever it's posted to. It automatically updated to reflect the move to gamers seeking gamers
> *




hmmmm maybe not... ah well, resubscribe time

so where would people like to eat?


----------



## glaucon

*Niagara/Hamilton*

Greetings, 

Niagara/Hamilton here.. smack dab right in between..
Anyone heard of Grimsby?


----------



## Acmite

Again, I'm not as familiar with Toronto as some others here are, but the Pickle Barrel sounds OK.  I'm pretty flexible, so I'll go with the flow....


----------



## Acmite

*What up?*

Is this going on or what?


----------



## Chroma

*I wish I knew!*

I need to know, because I have to decide soon: go out with the gamers or go out with the girl... *laugh*

Anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## thatdarncat

I think we can safely say it's a no go


----------



## Acmite

*Craptastic*

We (Cor Azer and myself) are assuming that this is a bust since response has been tepid at best....

But, I think it would be a good idea to set up a proper "Get-Together" along the lines of what the Boston and Chicago folks did.....you know, plan way in advance, set-up games with DMs, etc.

I'll start up a new thread sometime in the next couple of days....

It's too bad this didn't work out.  I'm sure we'll have better luck next time!

***I've been trying to post this since 3:45 pm but the messed up boards won't let me!***


----------



## saupster

*Sorry it didn't work out!*

It's to bad that we couldn't all get together (I unfortunately had to work that night). But I do like Acmite's idea; planning a get together well in advance sounds real good to me.


----------



## Acmite

*Waiting Game*

I'm going to put off starting a new thread for a week or so.  I'm hoping Morrus will have figured out how to "fix" the boards by then.  As I see it, 3 things pooched the first meeting:

1.  Timing--that weekend was bad for many, and we didn't plan far enough in advance.

2.  Board problems--made it harder for people to casually surf and find the thread, nevermind keep up with it.

3.  Thread was moved to G seeking G.  Many people didn't follow it here, and I think it's a fair assumption that they thought the whole thing had been called off.

When I start a new thread hopefully we can take all of this into account and compensate.


----------



## thatdarncat

bump


----------



## Piratecat

Start a new thread in General Discussion.  The mods and admins know not to move it!


----------



## thatdarncat

thanks pkitty


----------

